# Aww *update* Bella von Huerta Hof



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I woke up from resting, because of a very bad head ache.. to read an email.
It was from the Resa Family (owners of a Karma/Pascha) puppy female named *Bella.*
They wrote to tell me just how *in love* they are with her, and what a wonderful, amazing puppy she is etc etc......awwwwww:wub:
That just makes my evening!!
Here are the pics they sent me.......


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

She's adorable.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She IS adorable!

I like to hear when breeders are excited about our stories & pictures


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

:wub::wub: She is too cute :wub::wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

awwww cute puppy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pup


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

How old now?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cute girl. One day, probably in the distant future, I will get a showline; when that time comes I'll certainly be thinking of you Robin.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Ugh, those ears, those paws, and that face. :wub::wub::wub:
I'm in love :blush:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

HOW is she THIS big already!!!
In my mind, the B -litter are still little baby fuzzballs!
GORGEOUS. 
Like DTS said, those ears, that face.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

pretty girl.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is lovely!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
@ TaZor.....Bella's litter was born 10/13/11...so she is now 4mos old.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Very purty pup!


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gosh Robin.. ALL of those pups from Karma/Pascha are absolutely beautiful! I know I am quite biased to this litter, but they are all just gorgeous! Would love to have a full sibling in a year or so..


----------



## Frust (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are two more of her


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Awwww cute as a button!
Wecome Anthony & "Mila"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely pup, I love happy updates


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey…that’s my sister!!!

How’s it going sis…how’s the new family??!!


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love seeing these pics! I CANT SAY IT ENOUGH!


----------

